
Chemical analyses of the Isdal woman point to Germany and France - lb1lf
https://www.nrk.no/dokumentar/chemical-analyses-of-the-isdal-woman-point-to-germany-and-france-1.13523415
======
lb1lf
Figured I'd post this here as several past installments on the same story have
been posted to HN.

As to the article, I find it quite interesting that it is (apparently)
possible to narrow down the area where her teeth were to such small areas -
I'm off to google to find out how it is even possible.

